

Tell HN: Kevin will be on Show HN again this Friday - dang

Last week, Kevin Hale, YC partner, Wufoo founder, and general secret weapon of design, took a notion to comment on a bunch of Show HNs. We thought that was great and asked him to do it again. This time we have a bit of advance notice to share: he&#x27;ll be in the threads this Friday (June 19). So if you have a Show HN in the pipe and were thinking of posting it soon, Friday is your chance to maybe get feedback from Kevin!<p>You can see the previous threads at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;threads?id=kevin.
======
staunch
It might work better to have an AMA-style thread where people can ask him to
review their work in comments, more like the job threads. That way there's
just one interesting new thread to upvote and read. Either way, this is a nice
thing to do.

~~~
kevin
It was actually useful for me to see what other people thought and commented
on in the threads (so I wouldn't spend time repeating stuff). Also, I'd still
want people to get feedback from others on HN.

You can see a stream of my comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=kevin](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=kevin)

Maybe we'll aggregate all of them in a thread at the end, but I'm with Dan on
keeping it simple and reusing the format. It seemed to take me about 15-20
minutes do each one on average. The longest one took me about 35 minutes. I'll
try to start around 10am Pacific and will go until I get tired.

Thanks everyone in advance!

~~~
jtfairbank
Would appreciate an aggregated thread at the end, with common problems /
solutions / general advice at the end. :)

~~~
kevin
There you go:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9748308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9748308)

------
chrissnell
This would make an interesting podcast. A couple of technologists from YC (or
anywhere, really...) discussing the Show HN projects of the week.

~~~
tomasien
I would LOVE this - it would be such a great way to jump into real world
context for what's happening in startups. What hackers are working on seems
better to me than discussing the latest funding news.

~~~
chrissnell
Let's not limit it to startup talk, though. Show HN should, in my opinion,
have a strong bias towards personal software and hardware projects.

------
stephendicato
Is it acceptable to repost a recent (15 days ago) Show HN post in hopes of
getting Kevin's feedback?

~~~
dang
The usual rule applies here: if a story hasn't had much attention yet, a small
number of reposts is ok.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
stephendicato
Thanks for answering. I know there is some subjectivity.

~~~
dang
Not too much! If you want an opinion on a specific link feel free to email us
at hn@ycombinator.com. I have a feeling your repost would be fine but we can
confirm that for you.

------
bramgg
Looking forward to it. Can we re-submit multiple old Show HNs in hopes of
seeing what he says?

